# BMW drops "Ultimate Driving Machine"



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

What were they thinking....*Some Marketers Learn Nothing From Others' Past Mistakes*



http://www.autoblog.com/2006/08/07/bmw-drops-ultimate-driving-machine/#comments

Information is from autoblog

"BMW has used the tagline "Ultimate Driving Machine" for 31 years. During that time its sales in the U.S. have gone from 15,007 units in 1974 the year before the ad slogan began to 266,200 units in 2005. While producing outstanding automobiles during that time may have something to do with the brand's success, no doubt the tagline is considered one of the best in the automotive biz (See Poll Results: Best Tagline Ever - Battle Royale). Regardless, BMW is dropping the successful phrase and replacing it with "A Company of Ideas".

We're of the if-it-ain't-broke-don't-fix-it camp, and Advertising Age has penned a nice article detailing why corporate culture often likes to change a winning slogan. AdAge also lists some of the monumental failures that have resulted. Hopefully we're wrong and BMW sales won't suffer from the new slogan, but we doubt the public will be able to think of Bimmers as anything but Ultimate Driving Machines for a very long time."

It is a sad day in Bimmer Land. I have no idea why they have made this decision, but it is one of the dumbest moves they could have made. History has shown over and over again that when you have an established icon you should not mess with it. The adage story on the link below has the history of past disasters in the auto industry. Obviously, somebody needs a history lesson.

Additional info here:

http://adage.com/article?article_id=110963

They took great care not to mess with the 3-series and yet they go mess with one of the best tag lines in the industry. Yeah, listen up BMW AG -- NOBODY NOT EVEN IDEA PEOPLE WANT A CAR WITH A LAME LIMP SOFT IMAGE. EVERYONE WANTS TO BE COOL EVEN IF YOU ARE IDEA PERSON.

I apologize, I just had to vent


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh great BMW! Great job you've done of changing the company. First you turn the 7-series into some techno-geek's dream car in 2002, introduce technology that was never asked for (AS), expand your waist-line (Bangle-butt), put in a turbo (335i), and now you change your trademark line that's basically defined your company for decades. Hey what's next? Maybe lose the manual transmission and eh while we're at it, let's go more mainstream by making V6s and adding a front-wheel drive model to the lineup in the future. 

BMW is pushing me off the edge. Who knows what just might make me buy something else?

^yah, my rant.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Oh great BMW! Great job you've done of changing the company. First you turn the 7-series into some techno-geek's dream car in 2002, introduce technology that was never asked for (AS), expand your waist-line (Bangle-butt), put in a turbo (335i), and now you change your trademark line that's basically defined your company for decades. Hey what's next? *Maybe lose the manual transmission *and eh while we're at it, let's go more mainstream by making V6s and adding a* front-wheel drive model* to the lineup in the future.
> 
> BMW is pushing me off the edge. Who knows what just might make me buy something else?
> 
> ^yah, my rant.


Sorry, but your "next" is already here...

1. The new M5 and M6 were initially SMG only.
2. Can you say MINI?

How can you top "Ultimate Driving Machine"?


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Blame it on the lawyers. They know the next generation cars will drive you, not _vice versa_, and they don't want to be sued for false advertising. These are the same pusilanimous morons who demand that the meaningless but annoying "Accept" screen be cycled on iDrive, making it essentially useless when backing out of a parking space, and who have cautioned BMW to use words like "Don't Speed," "Always Wear Your Seat Belt," "Screw On the Gas Cap Tight," etc., etc., in all the advertising.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Maybe BMW simply decided that they weren't really making the Ultimate Driving Machine anymore? Perhaps with all of the weight gain and extra (dare I say excess) features they've added to these cars, perhaps they decided a slogan update was in order. After all, if you are the Idea Company, you can add anything you want to the car and no one can accuse you of having done something that wasn't inline with your corporate motto.

I raise this point in the light that some folks have complained that it's been downhill since the BMW 2002. Weight and feature gain at the expense of driving delight.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

lets wait and see what happens before getting all worked up. shall we?


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

If they are seriously thinking doing this, their marketing head needs to be fired; and fired with CAUSE so that no one else ever thinks of committing the cardinal sin again.

BMWs Unique Selling Proposition is the driving feel; the "Fun of Driving" as they call it in their homeland. That is what distinguishes it from its competitors around the world. Thanks to the over abundance of electronics, the connection with the road is already diminishing a bit. Maybe its the sign of the times to come.

"A Company of Ideas" is the lamest thing they could have come with. This has nothing to do with cars, driving or even innovation.

*Even a mental asylum has people full of out ideas.*


----------



## sunilsf (Sep 22, 2003)

It takes years (decades, perhaps) to build a brand and reputation... the tagline is supposed to capture the essence of this. So after decades in building this up... they kill the tagline overnight... which may mean that the company is headed in a different direction


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

As much as the purists hate the Bangle designs and all the new gizmos, their sales have gone up. 

I predict much the same thing from this.

BMW turned its back on its core market a while ago.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Sounds like a good strategy. The longer story includes the includes the notion of an "independent car company with independent ideas." I thihk they're differentiating themselves from the GM/Ford/Toyota conglomerates.


----------



## wheel-man (Sep 28, 2004)

Robert A said:


> Sounds like a good strategy. The longer story includes the includes the notion of an "independent car company with independent ideas." I thihk they're differentiating themselves from the GM/Ford/Toyota conglomerates.


If they're smart, they'll combine the two... have comercials emphasize their independence and ideas, while always having the symbol shown with those hallowed words under it,

*'The Ultimate Driving Machine'*


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Just stunned. Maybe this is a hoax?


----------



## Ishniknork (Aug 22, 2005)

First off, I'm not trying to start a fire here. Call it a rant in your general direction if you want.  Hopefully they'll kill the idea before it gets off the ground anyway (I HOPE!). I just tend to disagree with your view on this topic.



Robert A said:


> *Sounds like a good strategy*. The longer story includes the notion of an "independent car company with independent ideas." I thihk they're differentiating themselves from the GM/Ford/Toyota conglomerates.


Good strategy??? To change THE slogan of THE icon of the automotive industry? One that EVERYONE knows is synonymous with the BMW brand and the experience their cars offer? Not in my book. How are we going to refer to our future BMWs? As a/the car that was manufactured by an independent car company with independent ideas? Not very catchy... or exciting. Or anything. In fact, rather long and boring. Hmmm... Wait a minute... "The Car that was an Idea!" Oh boy... 

As far as "differentiating themselves" that goal was reached a long, long, lo-o-o-ng time ago.

Furthermore, according to AdAge, the new slogan is "A Company of Ideas". Ever try to drive an idea? :rofl: IMO, the whole thing is a stupid "idea!".

I'd much rather drive The Ultimate Driving Machine, a BMW.


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

I could not give a rats backside what there slogan is! Ill allways call them the Ultimate Driving Machine,see denial works for me!:thumbup:


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

It will always be The Ultimate Driving Machine to me :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

A Company of Ideas?  :thumbdwn:

No way that's an effective slogan as the one we know, no way! It sounds too generic. IBM could use it, Motorola could use it, Sony could use it, Mr Smart Consultant IT firm could use it, ... so the idiots who thought it up have no attachment to the foundations of BMW, that's to create Ultimate Driving Machines. :tsk:

All I say to BMW is, lucky that your cars drive well, but if you are just any tin-pot company with that generic slogan, nobody would give a damn notice.


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Were you really buying the car because of the tagline?


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

AzNMpower32 said:


> Oh great BMW! Great job you've done of changing the company. First you turn the 7-series into some techno-geek's dream car in 2002, introduce technology that was never asked for (AS), expand your waist-line (Bangle-butt), put in a turbo (335i), and now you change your trademark line that's basically defined your company for decades. Hey what's next? Maybe lose the manual transmission and eh while we're at it, let's go more mainstream by making V6s and adding a front-wheel drive model to the lineup in the future.
> 
> BMW is pushing me off the edge. Who knows what just might make me buy something else?
> 
> ^yah, my rant.


With all the complaining your doing look at the Sales Reports thats the bottom line. Get with modern times after all this is 2006.
cheers
vern


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Fast forward to 2010 :

"BMW....The Ultimate Driving Simulator"


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

I have an idea. Boycott BMW Service till they change their mind, that IS after all how they likely make most of their $$


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

A Company of Ideas. Okay that is stupid... of course they have [email protected]' ideas.

That is the way it is now, automobiles are all about crossover vehicles, gas mileage, bling, and who can put the most gizmos in a car for that particular price point. Driving excitement is way down on most consumers lists of what they want from a vehicle.

It is now official you just heard it from corporate... BMW is no longer the ultimate driving machine.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

This is a decision made by the BMWNA marketing department. Or, more accurately, their recently-hired ad agency. This has nothing to do with BMW AG, the company that actually makes the cars.

Stop getting all worked up.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

BMWNA takes another step along the path to being Lexus


----------



## dwagner74 (Mar 11, 2006)

Make no mistake about it, marketing departments do far more than "influence" engineering and design.

On one hand it is only words that are being messed with. But on the other this signals, very clearly, that BMW is no longer interested in being an "ultimate driving machine".

My prediction is that sales will peak in 2008, then begin to fall precariously in 2009 as BMW gains a reputation for being a "has been" and "poser car".


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

it is a hint to hire a new marketing firm.


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

A diamond is only carbon treated by heat and pressure over time.
It is the marketing that makes it valuable.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

*The value of a brand*

http://adage.com/columns/article?article_id=110963



> Changing a Winning Ad Slogan for No Good Reason
> Some Marketers Learn Nothing From Others' Past Mistakes
> 
> By Al Ries
> ...


----------



## z3power (May 17, 2002)

SAD SAD SAD.... 

Remember when the US Army was NOT an Army of One!? But to Be All You Can Be!

The Ultimate Driving Machine needs to stay!


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

philippek said:


> Were you really buying the car because of the tagline?


No.

But if you're going to bother to have marketing, it should be effective. This is bone-headed.


----------



## adc (Apr 1, 2003)

I thought Porsche had a pretty good tag line: "There is no substitute". But I think that worked best for repeat customers mostly, because a. how would you know if you never drove one, and b. how would you ever get a test drive with their low & expensive inventories.  

But BMW had the perfect one: "The Ultimate Driving Machine". No ifs, ands or buts - coupled with the purposeful, serious appearance, one test drive was usually all it took to get people hooked...

But now, with the Circus exterior designs, meaningless new tag line, and smaller performance differentials compared to the competition... I would not be surprised in the least if the sales would not start to drop 1-2 years from now. :dunno: They'd probably blame it on the gas price too, not on their increasingly common-grade offerings...


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Actually, the more I think about this, the less I dislike it (note how I phrased that).

"The Ultimate Driving Machine" is so engrained in everyone's brain already, using it in their marketing doesn't really do anything for BMW. People know that that's what BMW stands for - they've been saying the same thing for thirty years.

What BMW NA is trying to do now is demonstrate why BMW AG is better than other car companies in ways that go beyond just handling: they are trying to project the image of an innovative, independent, dynamic company that is not afraid to take risks, try new technologies, and lead the rest of the industry, not follow it.

Look at iDrive. Look at active steering, and xDrive, and so forth. Look at the new styling. Look at the use of mass-produced carbon-fiber body panels. Look at the amazing new diesels. Look at the hydrogen-powered internal combustion engine that BMW is working on for release in 2008, while everyone is screwing around with hybrids and fuel cells and wimpy little electric cars.

Driving pleasure will always be a priority for BMW. Like I said earlier, BMW AG isn't changing their motto. And while I'm somewhat disappointed to see the iconic slogan go, I think I understand the motivation behind it, and I'm okay with it.

Another thing to consider is that many other companies are nipping at BMW's heels in terms of handling and driving pleasure. The laws of physics limit how much more ultimate they can make the "Ultimate Driving Machine". Both the engineering and marketing departments have to look at other areas to emphasize to stay ahead of the pack.


----------



## Vornado (Feb 20, 2006)

"the Ultimate Yuppie bastard machine to park at your local gym and starbucks"


----------



## Double Vanos (Aug 20, 2003)

Just more proof that BMW is going mainstream, bigger isn't better just look at Ford and GM. BMW needs to focus back on making driver's cars in limited production like back in the day when BMWs were rare cars. This scares me.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Double Vanos said:


> Just more proof that BMW is going mainstream, bigger isn't better just look at Ford and GM. BMW needs to focus back on making driver's cars in limited production like back in the day when BMWs were rare cars. This scares me.


What are you talking about? BMW sells more luxury cars than any other company in the world. They're already mainstream, and have been for years.

You sound like some teenager whining about how their favorite rock star "sold out".


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

avalys said:


> You sound like some teenager whining about how their favorite rock star "sold out".


If BMW had any integrity left, they'd just shove a shotgun in their collective mouths and do a Cobain.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I know I'm not whining... I just think the new slogan is dull and just plain dumb sounding.

Nomatter I not sure I will buy another BMW, unless I can convince my wife I need a Z4 coupe, the 3 series has become somewhat of a boring car to me. For once in a long time I think there may be more exciting cars for the money other than a 3 series.


----------



## euroe28m5 (Mar 11, 2005)

It's too bad that they have decided to opt out of the "Ultimate Driving Machine" and I wish them much success with future ad campaigns and model choices. I am fed up with the "new technology" with BMW anyway so I personally will just let them become Lexus as it appears that's what they want to become.

I have rid myself of my e46 M3 and soon the E53 4.6 will go as well. I am sticking with the old school BMWs, I just hope Mobile Tradition will keep making the replacement parts.

Carry on boys!


----------



## mullman (Jan 5, 2006)

Since we are all self proclaimed experts (myself included), why not start a thread where we try and come up with the BMW slogan? Move it to the OT forum and it will get entertaining real quick.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm too lazy to read the articles, but I don't think they are actually dropping the old slogan. They are just adding a new one, which has already been on air for a few months.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

armaq said:


> I'm too lazy to read the articles, but I don't think they are actually dropping the old slogan. They are just adding a new one, which has already been on air for a few months.


Yeah you are probably right no way could BMW be that clueless as to drop the "ultimate driving machine". It takes to long to build a slogan into that kind of brand recognition.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

avalys said:


> The point is that, as an independent company, BMW is free to make the decision to continue building driver's cars the way they want to, not the way their parent corporation wants them to.
> 
> Witness what's happened to poor Saab, selling (rather poorly) rebadged Subarus thanks to GM's "management".
> 
> And how is the ad "incorrect"? It makes sense to me.


Here's what the ad _implies_: Since BMW only makes BMWs, we're not answerable to anyone else. Since we only make BMWs, we can do whatever we want.

Well, BMW doesn't make only BMWs, does it?

As for BMW's quick "correction" that it isn't giving up its "Ultimate Driving Machine" slogan -- I think that's :bs: . I think it was giving up the slogan, and had a Classic Coke moment.

I predict that the new, incompetent ad agency is gone within 6 months. Any takers?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

cwsqbm said:


> Lotus is individually owned again? I thought a Korean group owned them. Also, doesn't Porsche own a small chunk of VW now?


i think you are refering to kia licensing the elan for the korean market. too bad, it was a beautiful little car. but cost lotus plenty to design.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Malibubimmer said:


> As for BMW's quick "correction" that it isn't giving up its "Ultimate Driving Machine" slogan -- I think that's :bs: . I think it was giving up the slogan, and had a Classic Coke moment.


Nah. If you read the original PDFs that were released by BMW the other day about the campaign (the ones that started the whole mess), it's pretty obvious that they were never giving it up. Whoever posted that original article just screwed up, and none of us caught it.


----------



## GBPackerfan1963 (May 5, 2006)

Malibubimmer said:


> I predict that the new, incompetent ad agency is gone within 6 months. Any takers?


I don't even them that much time. :behead:


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

cwsqbm said:


> Lotus is individually owned again? I thought a Korean group owned them. Also, doesn't Porsche own a small chunk of VW now?


That graph is at least 2.5 years old. Lotus is owned by a Malaysian group called Proton.

A few updates that I can think of:

- MG Rover is history
- Toyota bought Subaru from GM
- Porsche owns more than a small chunk of VW (25% by July 06, which means Porsche can block decisions made by VAG)


----------



## 650iOzBoy (Sep 2, 2005)

armaq said:


> Lotus is owned by a Malaysian group called Proton.


:tsk: Proton cars .


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

The Chinese now own MG! (We should have sold Lucas Electronics to the Iranians.)


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Malibubimmer said:


> The Chinese now own MG! (We should have sold Lucas Electronics to the Iranians.)


what is lucas?


----------



## Bob Clevenger (Dec 17, 2004)

The Prince of Darkness


----------



## Brent P (Sep 14, 2005)

"A Company of Ideas"??????

Here's an idea. Why not differentiate the company from everyone elses 'vanilla' product offerings by building 'The Ultimate Driving Machine'?!

Surely this must be somebody's idea of a joke and will be revealed as some sort of satiric ad industry hoax :dunno:

~~~~~~~~~~~~

Oops. Just read to the end of the thread..... "never mind" _Roseanne Roseannadana_


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

HW said:


> what is lucas?


"Those who want their beer warm should buy Lucas refrigerators."

Lucas Electronics was the supplier of choice for all British automobile manufacturers until the 1970s. Its insulated electronic cable self-destructed with an apalling regularity, leading to the poor reputation of British automobiles as they became more and more dependent on electronics in the automobile.


----------



## avalys (Oct 14, 2003)

Perhaps a mod should edit the thread title and place a note in the first post so that casual browsers are not alarmed?


----------



## bear330 (Oct 10, 2005)

deleted


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

Late last night I saw a BMW commercial on TV. Tagline: THE ULTIMATE DRIVING MACHINE.

So, we are safe from the bozo advertising agency for a while longer.


----------



## samplemaven (Jul 3, 2006)

It is still the Ultimate Driving Machine, even though they don't thump their chest about it.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

SKT174 said:


> :thumbup:


Honda is literally by itself. "The Power of Dreams" always worked for me.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

I'm in marketing/advertising and am not in the least bit surprised by this. I think "A company of ideas" or anything in that branding realm is an awful idea. Just the other day, I was in a branding workshop and the facilitator held up "The Ultimate Driving Machine" as a fine example of single-minded, focused, emotionally captivating marketing.

In contrast, "Company of Ideas" says nothing, is not unique, and frankly sucks. Sounds like management is steering marketing. Of course, this could be just speculation. Or maybe research has shown that in the US market, most fat Americans in BMWs target market care about stuff more than performance.


----------



## Shamrock (Sep 4, 2003)

Throw an Acura bubble next to Honda.

ANd here's another list:

BMW owns:
-BMW
-Mini
-Rolls Royce

Daimler/Chrysler owns:
-AMC (brand discontinued -- Chrysler bought AMC primarily for the Jeep brand which was owned by AMC)
-Chrysler
-Dodge
-Eagle (brand discontinued)
-Hyundai (Daimler/Chrysler only owns 10% --13 May 04 changes!)
-Jeep
-Maybach
-Mercedes-Benz
-Plymouth (brand discontinued)
-Smart

Fiat owns:
-Alfa Romeo
-Ferrari
-Fiat
-Lancia
-Maserati

Ford owns:
-Aston Martin
-Ford
-Jaguar
-Land Rover (bought from BMW)
-Lincoln
-Mazda (Ford owns 33% of Mazda)
-Mercury
-Volvo cars

Fuji Heavy Industries owns:
-Subaru

General Motors owns:
-Buick
-Cadillac
-Chevrolet
-Daewoo (GM owns 44%)
-Fiat (GM has decided to divorce itself from Fiat as of Feb '05, but will retain 10% ownership.)
-GMC
-Holden
-Hummer
-Oldsmobile (brand discontinued)
-Opel
-Pontiac
-Saab
-Saturn
-Suzuki (2.5%, from 20%)
-Vauxhall

Honda owns:
-Acura
-Honda

Hyundai owns:
-Hyundai
-Kia

Isuzu owns:
-Isuzu
(Mitsubishi Corp., Itochu Corp. and Mizuho Corporate Bank owns part of Isuzu.)

Nissan owns:
-Infiniti
-Nissan
-Renault (Nissan owns 15%)

PSA Peugeot Citroen owns:
-Citroen
-Peugeot

Porsche owns:
-Porsche
-VW (20%)

Renault owns:
-Nissan (Renault owns 44%)

Toyota owns:
-Daihatsu (~51%)
-Fuji Heavy Industries -- Subaru (Toyota owns ~20%. Toyota bought this from GM in late 2005. )
-Lexus
-Scion
-Toyota

Volkswagen owns:
-Audi
-Bentley
-Bugatti
-Lamborghini
-SEAT
-Skoda
-Volkswagen


----------



## Kayani_1 (Dec 8, 2005)

Well I for one hope it stays Ultimate driving machine for ever.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I like the UDM tagline better than the new one, but I also liked a print ad I saw a few months back that did a good job melding the two ideas together:

===

"No."

The ability to say no to compromise is a rare thing these days. Many companies would like to be able to say it, but so few have the autonomy to actually do it. As an independent company, BMW can say no. No, we will not compromise our ideas. No, we will not do it the way everyone else does it. No, we will not factor designs down to the lowest common denominator. No, we will not sell out to a parent compay who will meddle in our affairs and ask us to subject our cars to mass market vanilla-ism.

Because we can say no to compromise, we can say yes to other things -- such as building our vehicles with 50/50 weight distribution for superior handling and control, despite the fact that it costs more to build them that way. It's thousands of little things like this that separate BMW from other car companies. By maintaining our autonomy and ability to say no, we can make sure great ideas live on to become ultimate driving machines.


----------

